# Sexing Common Plecos?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

just wondering how to sex common plecos


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

in my experience plecos are really hard to sex. the most common give away in my experience is with age, the male plecos seem to have more pointed tail fins while the females are less so. unfortunately this isnt always a dead give away. plecos dont have hard lined tell tale signs of their sex. the best method is to observe the fins and select accordingly. but even so if your goal is to breed even with a female/male in a tank they will not always breed.


----------

